# Herd name? Help!



## rascal (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok addicts... I need some help with a new herd name. Currently sharing "Full House" under AGS but I will be needing my own this year.  I have NO IDEAS!!! 
Granted name will have to be ok'd by AGS and NDGA before all is final.  Please get your creative selves working and help me pick one!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 24, 2012)

rascal said:
			
		

> Ok addicts... I need some help with a new herd name. Currently sharing "Full House" under AGS but I will be needing my own this year.  I have NO IDEAS!!!
> Granted name will have to be ok'd by AGS and NDGA before all is final.  Please get your creative selves working and help me pick one!


I'm so new to this goat thing, I have no idea what you are talking about...but interested to know. Good luck with the name help.


----------



## Watch Your Step (Feb 24, 2012)

(Love your signiture by the way. )

What is this for, is this for your farm name? I'd like to help, but just don't follow it, could you explain?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

How about Little Razzcals? Since your name on here is rascals. Spelled like Razzcals cuz there's less of a chance of it being taken already.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 24, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> How about Little Razzcals? Since your name on here is rascals. Spelled like Razzcals cuz there's less of a chance of it being taken already.


I went and looked into this since I didn't have a clue...well one thing I learned was changing the spelling of a name is not accepted, so if there is a little rascals out there they wont take little razzcals. Something about confusion.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

I dunno so much about AGS (or ADGA either really)...but I played around on the ADGA website with their pedigrees link until I came across one I liked that didn't seem taken at all....

Let me ask - do you like the "Full House" theme and want something similar?  Or something new?  I personally have always liked Shiny Hiney Acres...but couldn't get my husband to go for it...just saying...throwing it out there...

Do you have any favorite goats that you would consider crucial as a foundation to the herd?  Maybe including their name in it would be special....just a thought...

Any nearby landmarks that are special?  So when people hear the name they associate the two - your farm and where you come from?

Toss me something to play with and I can come up with some cool things sometimes...I need mix and match options


----------



## rascal (Feb 25, 2012)

I really don't want anything to do with my location as I can't wait to move from here.  Not looking for military theme as that will be over in oh 3ish weeks. Full House is from the card hand in poker, well and we always have too many critters!  
For those who asked, a herd (farm) name is needed when you want to put papers on stock. Your kids will have your herd name to show they came from your farm. Each farm also has its own tattoo.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

How about where the animals want to be farm or Living the dream farm The hobby Farm The spotted Farm I will post more if I can come up with more. Sorry if this isn't what you were wanting.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 25, 2012)

The full house theme, Packed Shack, Busy Barn, Frolic Field, Overrun Orchard, Havoc Haven, Crowded Creek.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 25, 2012)

Do yo have to have buck to do this? My girls are registered, dose that mean I stick with the breeders heard name or make up my own when I breed mine,  with a rent a stud.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 25, 2012)

If they're bred on your farm it's your herd name. You need a service memo from rent-a-stud's owner.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the card theme....play with straights and flushes maybe?  Crazy Eights?


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 25, 2012)

We made up our registered farm name by mixing my husbands name, my name and the name of our first dog together.   If you want to share those types of names on here we can mix em up and see what people come up with?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

See...going with just what I have which is Full House and Rascal from your screenname...I get

*Rascals Full House
House of Rascals* (which I find cute and catchy)


and then the poker-ish theme...



How about:
*Cool Hand Goats* (like "Cool hand Luke" the movie get it?)
*Poker Face Minis* (because I saw you had dwarf goats)
*Aces High Farm* (I'd bet that's taken tho - but again, catchy I think)
*Ante Up Ranch*
something with "Bluff" in it...like "Bluffin' Acres"  or Bluffing Minis....
*Gutshot Straight *(but you have to play to know that one I guess)


Been a LONG while since I've been to a casino...if my granmother was still alive she'd have a ZILLION poker terms...lemme...think more...


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

OH WAIT!  Or...add the family name...like this...if it's an easy name like Smith maybe

"Smith's Royal Flush"
or even just "Royal Flush Farm"
I like "royal flush" too!

Lemme think again...


----------



## hcppam (Feb 25, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> If they're bred on your farm it's your herd name. You need a service memo from rent-a-stud's owner.


So what if you take you doe to the stud?   Gee, I hope I'm not struck with moon names for the rest of my life.


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm, my suggestions are all based on your username:

Roving Rascals
Ranging Rascals (or Rascal Rangers)
Running Rascals
Random Rascals

Yea, not very good suggestions. My herd names with the AGS and NDGA (was going to join ADGA but the tattoo I have with the other two isn't available, heh) is Lone Linden, after a big ole american linden tree on the property. Be sure to check that not only the herd names are available, but the same tattoos too, so you don't have to juggle with multiple tats and the range of rules going along with that!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS long as you OWN the doe when she's bred - the kids get your herd name...but if you do like I did and buy one already bred...then the kids get the breeders herd name and your tattoo (at least with ADGA).  If I wasn't doing this right now, I'd have no clue I swear...and if I haven't called ADGA a hundred times then it must be a thousand 

You're okay to "rent a stud" and use your name as long as you own the doe at time of service usually as far as I know


----------



## hcppam (Feb 25, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much to learn!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

I THOUGHT OF ANOTHER ONE!


In sticking with the "Full House" theme....drum roll please....


how about *"Over Population Station"*???

it rhymes, I like rhyming (Raised on Dr Suess can you tell?)

Anyways....I'm still thinking....you just let us know when you find one you like


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 26, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> I THOUGHT OF ANOTHER ONE!
> 
> 
> In sticking with the "Full House" theme....drum roll please....
> ...


Cute but having a longer herd name means you will have to keep the goats names really short. They only allow a certain amount of letters to the whole name including the herd name.


----------



## rascal (Feb 27, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> See...going with just what I have which is Full House and Rascal from your screenname...I get
> 
> *Rascals Full House
> House of Rascals* (which I find cute and catchy)
> ...


Kinda like the "Ante Up" ....
 Thanks for all the ideas!  Keep them rolling!  Someone asked for more on me... so... Last name Lake. Both hubs and I have J's so I'm hoping I can get JLX2 for my tat.  Rascal was a buckling I had years back that I lost to some dogs growing up.
Full House will still be in use... just not by me, a joint venture splitting up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine is very simple. Salvagno's. Which is my last name. My farm is Salvagno Farm. Years ago I took a marketing class and they emphasized having your last name somewhere in your farm name so everyone can associate your name with your farm. So I kept it simple and not too many people with the last name of Salvagno. Plus this gives me a lot of room to have longer names if I want.


----------



## ksacres (Mar 3, 2012)

My herdname is K*S.  That's it.  My initial (Kelli) and dh's initial (Scott).  My original herdname was Circle K Acres, then I changed it to KS Acres after I got married, then again down to K*S.  I had goats registered under all three, but I shortened it to give me more freedom with creative names.  That's important to me.


----------

